# Terrible Troubles of Trytius



## Lither (Apr 2, 2010)

Excuse the bad planet name.

Introduction: 
Trytius is a hive world that has been taken over by a Chaos Cult. Imperial response is on the way, but for the humble citizens of the world it is a living nightmare. Some citizens have formed groups dedicated to the Emperor, trusting in the relief force to save them, others fight merely to stay alive, and some have given themselves completely over to Chaos. Daemons and Cultists roam the streets, killing anything they see and looting buildings at a whim. On the streets, it is little more than a battle for survival. You can trust no-one. No-one trusts you.

Rules:
1). Minimum 1 paragraph for posts ( 4 lines at minimum).
2). 1 character per person. I put my foot down
3). Please ask before killing another's character. I don't want the bloodshed involved to spread beyond the storyline.
4). No being the epic hero. You might be able to type up about hurling ranks of Greater Daemons aside with a single swing of a rock, but can your character? I just can't stress this enough.

Characters:
Imperial Citizen found on a hive world. You might be a survivor of the eliminated PDF, or a member of the Redemptionists, or even a sinister Cultist working for your own nefarious ends. On this world, everyone is a hero. But for who are they being a hero?

Please set it out as following;

Rank/ Role
Name
Age
Appearance 
Loyalty 
Personality
Background
Weapons (limited to within reason)
Equipment (limited to within reason)

My Character:

Rank: Preacher of the Redemtionists

Name: James Yakeaiv

Age: 39 Years Terran Time

Appearence: Heavily Scarred from previous purgings.

Loyalty: The Emperor, the Imperium, the Redemtionists,

Personality: Vocal, Loyal, Determined, Stern, Fiery Temper.

Background: James Yakeaiv grew up in the lowest levels of Trytius, where not even the light of the sun could penetrate. Throughout his younger years he wondered what it could be like to see the sun and feel the wind on his place. He became a master of moving quietly through areas of total darkness. When a preacher from the Redemptionists cult arrived in the underclass area, James was caught up in the massive movement that followed. The preacher unleashed the violent mob against what was known to be a den of Chaos. Only a few survived the bloodbath that day. The original preacher was slain, and James Yakeaiv was badly injured. When he recovered, he was offered the former Preacher's job, which he quickly accepted.

Weapons: Blessed Eviscerator with attached Exterminator, Autopistol, small hammer.

Equipment: Brown Robe, Holy Book, Holy Water, Basic Medical 
Supplies, Aquilla, little else


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

My Character:
Rank: Bloodbath Cultist, Slaughterer Priest
Name: Ivan Eznitz
Age: 32 Years Terran Time
Appearence: shaved head with a symbol of Khorne branded upon the top, short and muscled due to lifetime in the steel mills, smeared with blood, wearing a necklace upon which rests the skull of my first kill
Loyalty: Ruinous Powers, the Blood God to be precise, one of the many Chaos cults that has sprung up on the planet
Personality: Angry, crazy as hell
Background: I had been a steelworker in the outer subsids with a rancorous drinking problem. Having shown up to work late far too many times (not to mention hungover), my boss fired me (this was about 5 months back). Spurred into a murderous rage, I found the nearest object (in this case a small statuette of the Emperor) and butchered him, his receptionist, and the first two Arbites to arrive on scene. These being my first kills, I acquired a taste for it, killing and butchering people in the dark alleys of Trytius Prime. My actions attracted the interest of a like-minded group of people, and I began to attend meetings for the Bloodbath Cult, where we rounded up the homeless from the streets and murdered them in the most hideous ways imaginable (who would miss homeless people, anyways?). My natural affinity for the kill eventually saw my rise to the rank of Slaughterer Priest, before the cult finally came out of hiding and challenged the authority of the Imperium. I've been happily and mindlessly butchering ever since 
Weapons: Twisted piece of steel, tempered and shaped into a blade, makeshift mace
Equipment: Tattered and bloodstained robes, boots


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

Rank/ Role: PDF Sergeant 

Name: Titus Pullo

Age: 39

Appearance: Very Big build and very strong. Wears PDF uniform and a Sergent's Cap. He has a scar running down across the left side of his mouth from a knife wound. He also has a tattoo of the Aquila on his chest. 

Loyalty: Imperium

Personality: Titus is a very violent person, and has been rightfully accused of police brutality many times. He thinks mostly for himself but is as loyal to the emperor as any guardsman. He is a bit of a trouble maker and likes to use his authority and rank to meet his needs. 

Background: Born on the hive world Titus had wanted to become a soldier in the imperial guard. His mother however did not want him to leave because since his father's death there was nobody to look after her. One day when she was attacked and killed by thugs however, and Titus swore to avenge her and so joined the PDF to try and find the men responsible for her death. He slowly rose to the ranks of sergeant because of his behavior. But ever since he has become so he has used his rank to try and find the men responsible and now that the city is in chaos he has the opportunity to do so. 

Weapons: Auto-pistol, 2 concussion grenades, Reinforced Riot Baton 

Equipment: Flak Armour, Riot Shield, Cyber-Mastif (Jackle).

Let me know if the equipment is okay. If needs be I'll change it.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Rank/ Role: Psyker
Name: Darot Hurton
Age: 39
Appearance: Clad in a green robe, not a lot of hair, cold eyes and the skin color of watered down "Dark Flesh" produced by GW.
Loyalty: No one but himself
Personality: He cares for no one but himself, he is a mad killer who has been evading the Black ships, escaping the Adepta Sororitas and the Inquisition for his whole life, so he is kind of mad.
Background: He was born in the lowest levels of the hive, he grew up and soon he detected his dark powers. He has escaped certain death several times and has been escaping the twice cursed Adepta Sororitas for his whole life. His family was killed by an Inquisitor.
Weapons: His mind, a las pistol and a knife.
Equipment: A green robe, boots, and a small box with equipment stolen from an Witch Hunter inquisitor.


Is it a problem if he is a Psyker, one that has been escaping the Imperium all of his life, working to make his revenge felt to the Imperium.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

If being a psyker is allowed Doelago, maybe consider revising your characters background. Escaping black ships? Those things are designed for the hunting and transporting of psykers, you really don't get out until they let you out, to either be put down or undergo the soul binding.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

darkreever said:


> If being a psyker is allowed Doelago, maybe consider revising your characters background. Escaping black ships? Those things are designed for the hunting and transporting of psykers, you really don't get out until they let you out, to either be put down or undergo the soul binding.


I believe he meant "evade" rather than "escape."


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Yes I did, I have never been aboard one of those things, just burning the minds of their crew... Heheh :mrgreen:


----------



## LJT_123 (Dec 26, 2007)

Rank/Role: PDF Conscript / Under command of Karnox (Titus Pollo)
Name: Alex Delarge
Age: 19
Appearance: Short shaved hair, wears standard issue PDF uniform/gear, very worn in appearance on both himself and his uniform. He looks very young.
Loyalty: Imperium
Personality: Fairly quiet, does what he's asked, but can panic at times and can be perceived as quite naive.
Background: Alex was never interested in the becoming a soldier and fighting in the imperium, but the stinking hive in which he lived conscription was the only option. His mother died when he was born and his father and siblings had succumbed to a dreaded hive plague when he was 17. At the time of his father's death Alex had been training in the planet's PDF and he had only received the news of their death weeks before the hive's Chaos uprising at 19.
Weapons: Standard issue autogun, a bayonet and a hand full of frag grenades which he had looted
Equipment: Flak armour, fatigues


----------



## Lither (Apr 2, 2010)

Alright, LJT_123, Boc, Karnox and Doelago, you four are in. Doelago, just make sure you don't make your psychic abilities too powerful and you can keep them, I have no problem with that.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

No problem, I`ll keep them in check!


----------



## LJT_123 (Dec 26, 2007)

When does the action thread start?


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

what will be our goal in this RP? Or is it just an open world RP?


----------



## Lither (Apr 2, 2010)

This is more of an open-world RP. There will be plenty of events which will occur, but as for goals, non-chaos goals are simple. Survive. Chaos' goals are simple too. Hunt down every non-chaos member on Trytius. As for when it will start, it will start in a three days. :grin:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Well... Do I count as non-chaos of chaos? Or am I just a neutral mad dog killer for the highest bidder, or what?


----------



## Lither (Apr 2, 2010)

Depends. What do you want to be? You could count as non-chaos due to not worshiping any of the Chaos Gods or being a member of the Cults. You really can choose.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Well, as I dont worship any one of the Chaos gods, I would probably one of the guys trying to survive, but wouldnt this be the perfect moment for my character to deal out his revenge to the planets hierarchy?


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

If there is still a place i would like to join.

Rank/Role: Trooper in the PDF

Name: Sarah Smithy

Age: 21

Appearance: Around 5"6, short dirty blonde hair, dark blue eyes, wears the PDF uniform flak vest, has a tattoo of a lightning bolt on her shoulder, wears fingerless gloves.

Loyalty: Loyal to the Imperium and her fellow troopers

Personality: Confident and very talkative. She normally voices her oppinion though she obeys orders to the letter.

Background: Born in the slums of the city the PDF seemed like the best option for Sarah, and was she was of age she joined the PDF. She excelled as a marksmen in boot camp and was assisgned as a sniper in the PDF. She fought against the chaos cultists but they proved too powerful for the PDF to contain. She wants nothing more now than to escape this world, and join the Imperial Guard in the fight against the Chaos after what they are doing to her home.

Weapons: Standard issue long-las rifle with modified scope, combat knife.

Equipment: Flak armour and faitgues

Can change if not ok.


----------



## Ultramarines XIIIth (Apr 5, 2010)

When you say 'others fight merely to stay alive' could that mean a lucky hive citizen with a scavved weapon and a bit of determination to get out of the hive, with a little agenda of his own?


----------



## Lither (Apr 2, 2010)

Ultramarines XIIIth said:


> When you say 'others fight merely to stay alive' could that mean a lucky hive citizen with a scavved weapon and a bit of determination to get out of the hive, with a little agenda of his own?


Yes, I do mean that. Considering most of the PDF and the Arbites as well as a large number of citizens have been killed, it wouldn't be so hard to get a weapon.


Lord Ramo said:


> If there is still a place i would like to join.


Lord Ramo, there is still a few places, so you are in.



Doelago said:


> Well, as I dont worship any one of the Chaos gods, I would probably one of the guys trying to survive, but wouldnt this be the perfect moment for my character to deal out his revenge to the planets hierarchy?


Yes, but if a Cult took over a planet in such a way, they probably would kill most of the hierarchy of said planet. The new hierarchy is completely different, and most likely headed by a Greater Daemon. You are free to try to find the original hierarchy if you want or take on the newer one.


----------



## Ultramarines XIIIth (Apr 5, 2010)

If you'll have me im in

Rank: Scavenger/Citizen
Age: 23
Name: Ymir Vindus
Appearance: 5"2 with developed leg muscles, Wears Hooded robe covering scavanged armour peices, long Goatee
Loyalty: Anyone promising Redemption and escape
Personallity: Quiet, Calm, Loyal, Trusting (Has psychotic outbreaks of emotion, anger and fear)
Weapons: Shotgun, Plasteel Shank (Think hollow stake), 2 Frags, Prometh Cocktail
Equipment: Scavved Flak Armour Peices (Chest, Thigh, wrist), Robe w/Hood, Basic Med, Trip-Wire

Will change If needed for RP (keep Goatee though :good


----------



## LJT_123 (Dec 26, 2007)

Will all the PDF troops be in the same squad? Or scattered or summin.


----------



## Lither (Apr 2, 2010)

They can be in the same squad, but if you want to you can be scattered around with a few others.


----------



## Ultramarines XIIIth (Apr 5, 2010)

When does the RP start then? :victory:


----------



## Lither (Apr 2, 2010)

It starts tomorrow.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Good... I shall pulp your brain and burn your bodies... Buwahaah... Köhrg, köhrg...


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I am about to post in the Action Thread, but one thing was left unclear for me: Can we just do what ever we want and be where ever you want?


----------



## Lither (Apr 2, 2010)

Yes, you can, only restricted by the group, religion, or morals of the character.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Ok, cool, I just wanted to know so I dont ruin it for someone....


----------



## Ultramarines XIIIth (Apr 5, 2010)

so... am I in?


----------



## Lither (Apr 2, 2010)

Whoops. Yes, you are in. Sorry for the delay. :biggrin:


----------



## Ultramarines XIIIth (Apr 5, 2010)

hmm seems like trytus is gone :/


----------

